# So i put too much oil in car please help



## chaoscow (Dec 5, 2010)

so lets skip the why's on this and just go to the problem. essentially i put too much oil in my 08 mazda 3. didnt have it jacked up all the way all the oil didnt drain out and then i put 5 quarts in it instead of the 4.3 recommended i figured that extra oil wouldnt hurt nuttin...well i guess i was wrong.

Wife took it to go downtown didnt make it outa the housing drove it around the block (about one mile) and brought it back. I checked the oil it was overfilled so i drained a bunch it was still too full. I tried driving it after that it had problems going when put into gear. I decided to let it sit over night after reading that oil will froth when too much is put in. Hoped that overnight would cause it to go back to normal. i drained a lil more and tried driving and now it goes into gear (gear shifter moves on automatic) but it is as if it's put into neutral. it does seem to get some moving power when the rpms go about 5k but white smoke comes out of the tailpipe as well. it is now sitting in front of my house becuase i wont drive back up into my driveway. I have been trying to drain all the oil out but onlya lil bit comes out. i drain some, start it up for a few seconds and then a lil more comes out. now i'm stuck.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder if you've overfilled the engine oil, but you are draining the auto transmission by mistake, but checking the engine oil dipstick and getting a full reading. If this is possible, do not start/drive your car until an assessment is made.


----------



## chaoscow (Dec 5, 2010)

yes...i'm coming to the conclusion that i drained the atf considering that dipstick is dry as a bone and the oil is still over full


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope no damage is done; bet you never do this again. Pardon my intrusion into this forum, the pest control forum has been slow!


----------



## chaoscow (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, yea evidence proves thats what i did. buddy says that nothing should be wrong thx for the help man


----------

